# ISDN-Adapter oder neue Fritzbox für VDSL50?



## REALSHOCKOPS (7. Mai 2015)

*ISDN-Adapter oder neue Fritzbox für VDSL50?*

Hallo miteinander,

Nach langem hin und her habe ich meine Eltern überreden können ihr Internet aufzurüsten. Doch nun gab es offenbar ein paar Missverständnisse. Gestern ist Post von der Telekom gekommen, darin hieß es, dass die Telefone von nun an IP-basiert arbeiten werden, dass heißt, dass wir entweder den ISDN-Adapter der Telekom an die Fritzbox 3370 anhängen müssen oder aber eine Fritzbox kaufen, die dies alles benötigte in sich vereint.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob der ISDN-Adapter der Telekom an der Fritzbox arbeiten würde. Oder ist es sicherer und stabiler eine neue Fritzbox zu kaufen und wenn ja, welche?

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

REALSHOCKOPS


----------



## keinnick (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: ISDN-Adapter oder neue Fritzbox für VDSL50?*

Schickt Euch die Telekom denn keinen Router? Mit nem Speedport wird der Adapter sicherlich funktionieren (https://geschaeftskunden.telekom.de...r-zubehoer/131942/speedport-isdn-adapter.html) mit ner FritzBox bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: ISDN-Adapter oder neue Fritzbox für VDSL50?*

Naja, wir haben ja noch eine Fritzbox, da muss man ja eigentlich nicht zwangsweise sich etwas schicken lassen, außerdem gibt es in der Nachbarschaft viele WLAN-Netze, da behält die Fritzbox doch die Oberhand und läuft zuverlässig.


----------



## keinnick (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: ISDN-Adapter oder neue Fritzbox für VDSL50?*

Ich würde die Fritzbox auch jederzeit einem Speedport vorziehen aber die Frage ist eben ob die sich mit dem Adapter verträgt. Eventuell musst Du die Frage mal direkt im Telekom-Forum posten: https://telekomhilft.telekom.de/


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: ISDN-Adapter oder neue Fritzbox für VDSL50?*

Danke, werde ich mal machen. Ansonsten kann man doch aber auch eine Fritzbox kaufen, die einen ISDN-Anschluss bietet, oder?


----------



## MountyMAX (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: ISDN-Adapter oder neue Fritzbox für VDSL50?*

Die 3xxx Serie ist für den reinen Internetanschluss. Ich habe mir den Adapter mal fix rausgesucht, dieser hat einen LAN-Anschluss, d.h. der wird einfach eine Internetverbindung über den Router zum Telekomserver aufbauen.
Da aber die Fritz.box das nicht weiß, kann es sein, das bei voller Auslastung der Internetverbindung z.b. durch deinen PC, Gespräche "abgehakt" klingen d.h. du nur Bruchstücke verstehst. Allerdings ist in der Fritz.box schon ein Profil angelegt was VoIP bevorzugt, leider weiß ich nicht ob die Telekom nicht was selbstgebasteltest nutzt, in dem Fall muss du per Hand eine Filterregel für den ISDN-Adapter erstellen. (Internet->Filter->Priorisierung)


Optional kannst du natürlich gleich die 7490 (AVM FRITZ!Box 7490 WLAN AC + N Router 5 GHz2,4 GHz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r) holen, ABER: diese hat nur 1 ISDN Anschluss, der Adapter hat wie der NTBA 2

Edit: vergiss das obere, der Adapter setzt zwingend diesen easy Supportkram von der Telekom voraus, d.h. es funktioniert nicht mit Fritz.boxen


----------



## machine4 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: ISDN-Adapter oder neue Fritzbox für VDSL50?*

Der ISDN-Adapter funktioniert nur mit dem Speedport W724V. Ich würde eine 7490 nehmen. Wenn du mehr als einen S0 Steckplatz brauchst kann man sowas anschließen ISDN 5 Fach Y VERTEILER RJ45 Splitter S0-BUS Adapter 5* ISDN Buchse 0,2m | eBay dafür ist das ganze ja ein Bus System.


----------



## ich111 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: ISDN-Adapter oder neue Fritzbox für VDSL50?*

Idealerweise nennst du uns einfach mal was angeschlossen wird und dann kann man dir was passendes raussuchen


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: ISDN-Adapter oder neue Fritzbox für VDSL50?*

VDSL50 an eine Fritzbox 3370.
Telefon wird von nun an IP-basiert arbeiten, weshalb entweder ein Adapter oder eine neue Fritzbox notwendig ist, da die Fritzbox 3370 keine Anschlüsse für Telefone bietet.
Als Telefon kommt ein Sinus PA302i zum Einsatz mit einem zusätzlichem Handgerät. Auch das Fax muss angeschlossen werden.


----------



## MountyMAX (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: ISDN-Adapter oder neue Fritzbox für VDSL50?*

Die PA302 hab ich auch (noch) 
Das klappt mit einer neuen Fritz.box, an den ISDN steckst du die PA und für FAX hast du an der Fritz.box analoge Ausgänge (Western und "Nasen"). ABER: Leider ist die "Faxsimulation" bei VoIP nicht so toll, wenn du Glück hast, kannst du Faxe versenden wenn nicht, hilft nur ein neues Faxgerät ODER du nutzt gleich das interne Fax der Fritz.box (wird auf deinem PC als neuer "Drucker" installiert, die empfangenen Faxe werden auf der FB gespeichert)

Ich für meinen Teil habe seit Jahren kein Fax mehr, ich nutze den (kostenlosen) Telekomservice mir Faxe direkt per Mail zu schicken


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: ISDN-Adapter oder neue Fritzbox für VDSL50?*

Ich würde auch versuchen das Fax abzuschaffen. Und warum sollte man wegen einem alten Telefon ne 7490 für 200€ kaufen? 

Entweder 2 ordentliche IP Telefone (Gigaset C430 IP + zweites Mobilteil) oder die 3370 verkaufen, 7360/7362 kaufen und dazu 2 FritzFon, das ist auch von der usability her besser.


----------



## MountyMAX (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: ISDN-Adapter oder neue Fritzbox für VDSL50?*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ich würde auch versuchen das Fax abzuschaffen. Und warum sollte man wegen einem alten Telefon ne 7490 für 200€ kaufen?
> 
> Entweder 2 ordentliche IP Telefone (Gigaset C430 IP + zweites Mobilteil) oder die 3370 verkaufen, 7360/7362 kaufen und dazu 2 FritzFon, das ist auch von der usability her besser.



die 73er Serie würde ich nicht mehr kaufen, die 74er sind deutlich schneller durch die neue Platform.


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: ISDN-Adapter oder neue Fritzbox für VDSL50?*

Okay, also das hat sich jetzt erledigt, es wurde die 7490er gekauft.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: ISDN-Adapter oder neue Fritzbox für VDSL50?*



MountyMAX schrieb:


> die 73er Serie würde ich nicht mehr kaufen, die 74er sind deutlich schneller durch die neue Platform.



Die 7360/7362 basiert auf dem gleichen SoC.


----------

